# Particion desconocida en /mnt/.init.d

## herje

Pues despues de que me prepare mis tres particiones con fdisk para / , /home y swap instalo gentoo y compilo el nucleo sin problemas, de hecho el sistema funciona perfectamente, pero al mirar la tabla me encuentro con que al final del HD tengo una ridicula particion de 5 MB que se monta en /mnt/.init.d .

Es solo por curiosidad y saber si es algo que yo hize mal o por algun motivo esta alli, por que en realidad no me molesta para nada.

Gracias

----------

## Danielb

En este mensaje lo explican:

http://lists.gentoo.org/pipermail/gentoo-dev/2002-March/010063.html

----------

## rva8

Daniel  Muy buenas intenciones, pero el link que pones te lleva a unas explicaciones en un ingles muy tecnico , que no faclita en nada a responder  la pregunta de Herje .Seguramente para ti es facil , pero para muchos nos es dificil el ingles y es por eso que elegimos este foro para buscar respuestas en "Castellano"  Espero que no tomes a mal mi opinion pero a veces nos dejamos llevar por nuestro entusiasmo y no consideramos esos detalles. RVA

----------

## Danielb

Bueno, si tú lo dices (yo creía que la gente que usa linux entendía el inglés técnico mejor que el coloquial)

Al caso, /mnt/.init.d tiene montado un sistema de archivos temporal para dar soporte al kernel modificado por Matthew Grant para el proyecto Linux Router (linuxrouter.org).

Por cierto, el inglés técnico lo leo relativamente bien, pero el castellano sin acentuación lo llevo algo peor.

Daniel

----------

## herje

Bueno hagasé la paz,

Muchas gracias a los dos, entre esta respuesta y alguna indagación que hize por mi cuenta me enteré.

Saludos y gracias amigos.

Herje

----------

